

The Vending Machine From the Future - solipsist
http://www.fastcompany.com/1716684/whats-for-dinner-intel-and-kraft-can-help-with-that-video

======
DanielStraight
I agree with the commenter who said she'd shop somewhere else if this popped
up at her store. Aside from being an invasion of privacy (anonymity is always
a temporary condition of data), this would be annoying and a temptation to eat
garbage. I can't see why anyone would want this. The vending machine of the
(ideal) future is a farmer, standing behind a display of fruits and
vegetables.

